# here we go, wish me luck



## rbacci (Feb 5, 2015)

Well, my bellies have cured for 2 weeks in Pop's brine and I just took them out. I did a test fry and the salt level is perfect. They are in the fridge drying out and tomorrow they go into my MES. I'm going to use a mix of Hickory and Cherry pellets in the Amazen. I plan on setting the temp at 100 for the first 4 hours then bringing it up to 118 for another 4 hours. If I'm on the wrong path please speak up and share your experience and wisdom. Fingers crossed.


----------



## tropics (Feb 5, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> Well, my bellies have cured for 2 weeks in Pop's brine and I just took them out. I did a test fry and the salt level is perfect. They are in the fridge drying out and tomorrow they go into my MES. I'm going to use a mix of Hickory and Cherry pellets in the Amazen. I plan on setting the temp at 100 for the first 4 hours then bringing it up to 118 for another 4 hours. If I'm on the wrong path please speak up and share your experience and wisdom. Fingers crossed.


I hope you have another probe to monitor the CC mine was 40* off to the plus 100 = 140


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> Well, my bellies have cured for 2 weeks in Pop's brine and I just took them out. I did a test fry and the salt level is perfect. They are in the fridge drying out and tomorrow they go into my MES. I'm going to use a mix of Hickory and Cherry pellets in the Amazen. I plan on setting the temp at 100 for the first 4 hours then bringing it up to 118 for another 4 hours. If I'm on the wrong path please speak up and share your experience and wisdom. Fingers crossed.


Sounds like a good plan!!

I'm curious where you came up with the number 118°.

Here's my best one, and it has my smoking schedule in it:

Step by Step:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

*Bear*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 5, 2015)

With the weather in the Midwest lately, that should be fine and be able to keep the smoker temp above 70. I am curious about the reason you are bumping the temp up?...JJ


----------



## rbacci (Feb 5, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> With the weather in the Midwest lately, that should be fine and be able to keep the smoker temp above 70. I am curious about the reason you are bumping the temp up?...JJ


Well that's where I'm not sure, I read a few guys have done that and it worked for them. If you think I should leave it a 100 I'll give that a try. Like I said, I'm looking for sage advice.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> Well that's where I'm not sure, I read a few guys have done that and it worked for them. If you think I should leave it a 100 I'll give that a try. Like I said, I'm looking for sage advice.


I gave you my Step by Step above. Between 100° and 130° works best for me, but if you just want to use one temp, I would forget 100° and go right to 120° and leave it there. The ones I've done at 100° weren't near as good as ones I did at 120°.

At 120° it should be good in 10 to 12 hours of smoking.

If you cold smoke (below 100°) it would take at least twice that long to get the same color & flavor. IMHO

Bear


----------



## rbacci (Feb 5, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like a good plan!!
> 
> I'm curious where you came up with the number 118°.
> 
> ...


Bear I'll give your method a shot. By the way, great looking bacon, my stomach started growling when I was looking at your picks.


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2015)

Got My Pork Belly today, I'll be watching

Gary


----------



## rbacci (Feb 6, 2015)

Well 1 row of the AMNPS is ash and it's still smoking well. So far everything is looking good. In fact, I ran over to the local butcher to order 2 more bellies. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I think I may have created a monster. I was just on Amazon looking at meat slicers.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 6, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> Well 1 row of the AMNPS is ash and it's still smoking well. So far everything is looking good. In fact, I ran over to the local butcher to order 2 more bellies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the pictures!!! I've only got about 3 lbs left in the freezer....looks like I'll be heading to the market this weekend too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> Well 1 row of the AMNPS is ash and it's still smoking well. So far everything is looking good. In fact, I ran over to the local butcher to order 2 more bellies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh No!!!

Don't tell me you're hooked already, and your first Bacon isn't even done yet !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## rbacci (Feb 6, 2015)

Sad isn't it. I do love bacon and it kills me to pay the store prices. There is something so alluring and primevil with making your own bacon. I already told the missus that we're having bacon and eggs on Sunday morning.


----------



## rbacci (Feb 6, 2015)

3 hours down 9 to go.













IMG_1230.JPG



__ rbacci
__ Feb 6, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

Looking good,  I removed to skin on my belly, cut it into several pieces, rubbed it with TQ and brown sugar and is now resting in the fridge

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> 3 hours down 9 to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, Rbacci !!!

Here's another tip for you:  You don't have to flip the pieces over in the smoker. The heat & smoke come from all directions.

Bear


----------



## rbacci (Feb 6, 2015)

Bear, that much I do know but thank you anyway.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> Bear, that much I do know but thank you anyway.


OK, Good---I just figured in case you or anyone else didn't know that, I'd mention it.

If everybody knows it already, it wouldn't hurt to mention it.

Bear


----------



## rbacci (Feb 6, 2015)

Just pulled them out, beautiful color and smell. I've wrapped them up and will let them sit until Sunday. OK. I'll admit it I couldn't wait and test fried a couple of pieces. WAY WAY better than store bought. YUM













IMG_1231.JPG



__ rbacci
__ Feb 6, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> Just pulled them out, beautiful color and smell. I've wrapped them up and will let them sit until Sunday. OK. I'll admit it I couldn't wait and test fried a couple of pieces. WAY WAY better than store bought. YUM


That's Great !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It'll get even better!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think everybody steals a slice or two before the wait----I know I do!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

Man that looks great, Can't wait to smoke mine

Gary


----------



## dave17a (Feb 6, 2015)

20150206_174137.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Feb 6, 2015








Rbacci said:


> Well, my bellies have cured for 2 weeks in Pop's brine and I just took them out. I did a test fry and the salt level is perfect. They are in the fridge drying out and tomorrow they go into my MES. I'm going to use a mix of Hickory and Cherry pellets in the Amazen. I plan on setting the temp at 100 for the first 4 hours then bringing it up to 118 for another 4 hours. If I'm on the wrong path please speak up and share your experience and wisdom. Fingers crossed.


Got bellies thawing. Doing many different methods. starting thread.


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

Be sure and post pics tomorrow

Gary


----------



## rbacci (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a question, I used Pop's brine to the letter and i used a combination of hickory and cherry pellets to smoke the bellies. Tonight when I did a quick taste the bellies were really sweet. Is that Pop's brine or the cherry pellets?


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

Haven't used Pop's brine, but if its sweet I don't think the smoke (cherry) made it that way

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 7, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> I have a question, I used Pop's brine to the letter and i used a combination of hickory and cherry pellets to smoke the bellies. Tonight when I did a quick taste the bellies were really sweet. Is that Pop's brine or the cherry pellets?


That's Pops Brine. While it is Awesome for Hams and Canadian or Back Bacon. I too find it a bit sweet on Belly Bacon. Cherry Pellets give a deeper Mahogany color compared to other woods but no noticeable sweetness. Unless you compare it to straight Mesquite...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2015)

Yup----What Gary & JJ said !!

Bear


----------



## rbacci (Feb 7, 2015)

Yea, I think Pop's is a little too sweet for our taste. Can I cut back on the sugar to make it less sweet? Is there a brine/cure recipe that won't make such a sweet bacon?


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 7, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> Yea, I think Pop's is a little too sweet for our taste. Can I cut back on the sugar to make it less sweet? Is there a brine/cure recipe that won't make such a sweet bacon?



Cut the sugar and salt in half.

I like the lo salt one.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops6927s-curing-brines-regular-and-lo-salt


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 7, 2015)

You can cut back or even eliminate it. A third option is Maple Sugar, real 100% Maple Syrup crystallized. This Mom & Pop operation, Milroy Farms, has a great product and are reasonably priced. Their Grade B Maple Syrup, strongest flavor, is great to eat or cook with. I buy a gallon at a time in two 1/2 gallon jugs, Last order, door to door, was $54.00...JJ

http://www.pennsylvaniamaplesyrup.com/index.html


----------



## foamheart (Feb 7, 2015)

If you want the maple taste while not increasing the sweetness of the brine, I use maple extract. The extract fools the nose into tasting maple. Perception is reality. Nothing I have found yet works too well. Disco I understand, had some good luck when he tried injecting the maple syrup vice adding to a brine, or coating before the smoke.

Chef JJ my freight is a bit higher to here but I also get 2 each 1/2 gal jugs, one of grade B and one of the light amber. I cook with Grade B, I eat the light amber. I don't tell anyone here of my maple syrup fancy, I do live in the middle of sugar cane country. At least I like the rice chexs best......LOL


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 7, 2015)

How much Maple Syrup is used?


----------



## rbacci (Feb 8, 2015)

I fried a bunch for breakfast and the sweetness toned down a little but I'm still going to cut back on the sugar on my next batch. One issue I had the bacon was a little chewy. I don't like my bacon crispy but I don't think it should be chewy. Any idea?


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2015)

Maybe Bear will chim in


----------



## daveomak (Feb 8, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> I fried a bunch for breakfast and the sweetness toned down a little but I'm still going to cut back on the sugar on my next batch. One issue I had the bacon was a little chewy. I don't like my bacon crispy but I don't think it should be chewy. Any idea?


You may have sliced it across grain...   I did a test, last batch, and purposefully sliced it across.....    chewy and tougher than all get out...


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2015)

The only time my Bacon is chewy is if it has a high percentage of meat to fat, but I Dry cure mine too.

When it has a high percentage of Meat to fat, it makes it more like BBB. More flavorful that way too.

And I slice mine in all kinds of directions. Never saw a difference.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2015)

Makes sense   I bough a package of thick sliced bacon a while back and noticed it was very very lean  I'd say 80 - 20  Meat to fat ratio  Chewy, The Boss said don't get any more like this

Gary


----------



## rbacci (Feb 8, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> You may have sliced it across grain...   I did a test, last batch, and purposefully sliced it across.....    chewy and tougher than all get out...


Wait, your saying I should slice with the grain? That goes against every rule of cutting meat.


----------



## rbacci (Feb 8, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> The only time my Bacon is chewy is if it has a high percentage of meat to fat, but I Dry cure mine too.
> 
> When it has a high percentage of Meat to fat, it makes it more like BBB. More flavorful that way too.
> 
> ...


I did not the slice that were very lean were less chewy. Does dry curing result in a more tender bacon?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 9, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> You may have sliced it *across* grain...   I did a test, last batch, and purposefully sliced it across.....    chewy and tougher than all get out...









... This must be an honest mistake. Dave is a sharp guy...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 9, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> The only time my Bacon is chewy is if it has a high percentage of meat to fat, but I Dry cure mine too.
> 
> When it has a high percentage of Meat to fat, it makes it more like BBB. More flavorful that way too.
> 
> ...


Hey John, How do the Horizontal slices through slabs work out? What, you get 8 slices out of each Belly? Must be real easy to roll up a Fattie in one of them sheets...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Sorry my friend, couldn't resist...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> Wait, your saying I should slice with the grain? That goes against every rule of cutting meat.


Your right on.....   My error.....   So, you may have sliced it with the grain....   

the rest is the same...


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> Does dry curing result in a more tender bacon?


I don't know.

I like the Dry Cured with TQ flavor better, but I don't know about the tenderness.

I know a few years ago the cutting direction/tenderness of Bacon was asked & knowledgeable veterans said it didn't matter, and I fully agree.

Bear


----------



## rbacci (Feb 9, 2015)

No, I cut it cross grain. I'm well versed in the kitchen and have been cutting meats for years.


----------



## rbacci (Feb 9, 2015)

Let me ask another question, how thick do you slice your bacon? I was staying under an 1/8" but it's tough to do slicing free hand. I threw it in the freezer and that did help.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2015)

Rbacci said:


> Let me ask another question, how thick do you slice your bacon? I was staying under an 1/8" but it's tough to do slicing free hand. I threw it in the freezer and that did help.


I never tried slicing free hand. If I did it would be all different ugly thicknesses.

I slice mine on my slicer at about 3/32".

I freeze it for 4 hours just before slicing-----Really helps.

Bear


----------



## rbacci (Feb 14, 2015)

Well today i try round 2. Picked up 20lbs of bellies yesterday. This brine will get half the sugar in it. I think this will turn out better, these bellies are larger and thicker and a better fat to lean ratio. My last batch was too lean in my opinion.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 14, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I freeze it for 4 hours just before slicing-----Really helps.
> 
> Bear


It helps when slicing manually also. A long sharp blade does also.

Slicing by hand will never be as thin or exact as a slicer but thats why in them olden days, way back when, the slices were thicker. I am sure Bear remembers slicing the bacon out next to the covered wagon using a campfire for light.

Its why the artisan bacon in the deli is near always thick sliced.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> It helps when slicing manually also. A long sharp blade does also.
> 
> Slicing by hand will never be as thin or exact as a slicer but thats why in them olden days, way back when, the slices were thicker. I am sure Bear remembers slicing the bacon out next to the covered wagon using a campfire for light.
> 
> Its why the artisan bacon in the deli is near always thick sliced.


That hadn't invented Campfires yet in my day!!!

Bear


----------



## rbacci (Feb 14, 2015)

IMG_1235.JPG



__ rbacci
__ Feb 14, 2015





In the brine for two weeks


----------

